# Paying cadets!



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

is any one applying on the basis of paying cadets seats in amc?if yes then what is the last date of form submission and where can i get the forms from?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

maryyam said:


> is any one applying on the basis of paying cadets seats in amc?if yes then what is the last date of form submission and where can i get the forms from?


 * Selection Procedure of Paying Medical/Dental Cadets*
The paying cadet (PC) scheme has been introduced to offer benefit to the wards of Army Forces personnel. Application form for paying cadets should be submitted on the specified dates. Prescribed application form may be obtained from Welfare and Rehabilitation Directorate (WR-4) AG'S Branch General Headquarters, Rawalpindi. (There will be no advertisement of the scheme in the newspapers). The candidates for PCs must have applied in open merit in the Civil Medical Colleges of the Province of domicile. Failure to abide by this instruction will render candidate ineligible for consideration as paying cadet. Selection in Civil Medical College will make the candidate ineligible for admission as a paying cadet.
*
Concealing Information:* In case any information about selection on open merit in any civil medical college is concealed and it is revealed later at any stage it will make the candidate liable to necessary disciplinary action/withdrawal from the college.

I got this info for u from nust.edu.pk, 

here is the link:
National University of Sciences & Technology

u'll have to contact the concerned department for further consultation.


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

oh ok thanks


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

anas91 said:


> * Selection Procedure of Paying Medical/Dental Cadets*
> The paying cadet (PC) scheme has been introduced to offer benefit to the wards of Army Forces personnel. Application form for paying cadets should be submitted on the specified dates. Prescribed application form may be obtained from Welfare and Rehabilitation Directorate (WR-4) AG'S Branch General Headquarters, Rawalpindi. (There will be no advertisement of the scheme in the newspapers). The candidates for PCs must have applied in open merit in the Civil Medical Colleges of the Province of domicile. Failure to abide by this instruction will render candidate ineligible for consideration as paying cadet. Selection in Civil Medical College will make the candidate ineligible for admission as a paying cadet.
> *
> Concealing Information:* In case any information about selection on open merit in any civil medical college is concealed and it is revealed later at any stage it will make the candidate liable to necessary disciplinary action/withdrawal from the college.
> ...


Can i apply as a paying cadet if my grandfather was in ARMY?


----------

